# Cast nets for smelt



## scandog (Apr 28, 2005)

I see a thread was recently closed and my brother was told cast nets are not legal for smelt. According to Lansing legal department and the current rule book, that is not true. This comes directly fromthe current rule book.



*Minnows For Personal Use:​*Minnows for personal use only may be taken with hook and line, seines, dip nets, and traps with a valid fishing license. In trout streams minnows may only be taken during the open season for trout by hook and line or minnow traps. Minnows may not be taken from Big Glen L., Hatlem Cr. (Leelanau Co.), Portage L., Torch L., the North and South Portage Canal (Houghton Co.), in that portion of L. Superior west of Big Bay Point or any of their tributaries for 1/2 mile above their mouths. Gear restrictions are as follows: Seines must not be over 12 feet by 4 feet; hand nets not over 8 feet square and without sides or walls; and minnow traps not over 24 inches long. Minnow traps must bear user's name and address. Cast nets (not exceeding 8 feet in diameter without walls or sides) may be used to take minnows, alewife, smelt, and shad in the Great Lakes, L. St. Clair, and the Detroit R., St. Clair R., and St. Marys R.


The last line states you can use them for smelt.

I have used mine for a couple years now without any problem. I would carry the rule book with you just in case someone wants to give you a hard time though.

scandog


​


----------



## TIMBERFLY (Feb 22, 2005)

I believe Scandog also has a couple emails from officials to back this up.
Maybee we should'nt have been so quick to close the original thread.

Thanks Scandog:corkysm55


----------



## tbone5587 (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't see the original thread. I was always under the impression that cast nets were legal. When I lived in Chicago for a couple of years, I noted the unique way they go for smelt from docks. They use a mainline which carries a net via a pulley down to the water. Then after about 10 minutes or so, they pull up the net and dump the catch into the bucket. I was impressed and bought 2 complete rigs and brought them home. Before using them, I consulted with our local Conservation Officer and he said something to the effect of: "it doesn't specifically mention these type of nets, but you probobly should assume it to be illegal" 

Does anyone offer any more info than this? The system isn't easy or foolproof, and I really don't think it affords any unfair advantage. I would like to break them out some year, but my fear of losing my fishing privledges prevails.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

We were not talking about *"Great Lakes, L. St. Clair, and the Detroit R., St. Clair R., and St. Marys R."* The discussion was inland waters. You will find a post in that thread that states that the discussion was not about the Great Lakes.

Timberfly...this one is no closed too.


----------

